# Cackled-about



## passaporta7

Ciao a tutti, come tradurreste il termine CACKLED in questo contesto?

Nevertheless, the "super-civilized" people of today are still convinced that war is something secondary, an accidental happening that has nothing to do with thei CACKLED about "modern civilization".

Ecco il mio tentativo:
    Tuttavia, la “super-civilizzata” gente di oggi è ancora convinta che la guerra sia qualcosa di secondario, un accidentale evento che non ha nulla a che fare con il loro CHIACCHERARE relativamente alla “civilizzazione moderna”.


E' che non mi suona molto bene...
GRAZIE!


----------



## baldpate

Ciao passaporta,

nella tua frase "cackled-about" e' un aggettivo composto che qualifica "modern civilization".  Deriva, evidentamente, dal verbo "to cackle [about something]" (?? cianciare su qualcosa ??).

In italiano, si puo' dire "... la loro cianciata 'civilizzazione moderna'. " ?


----------



## Danieloid

Si potrebbe forse dire:
…che non ha niente a che fare con la tanto strombazzata "civilizzazione moderna."
Oppure, per usare _cianciare:_
…che non ha niente a che fare con la "civilizzazione moderna" di cui si ciancia tanto.


----------



## london calling

baldpate said:


> nella tua frase "cackled-about" e' un aggettivo composto che qualifica "modern civilization". Deriva, evidentamente, dal verbo "to cackle [about something]" (?? cianciare su qualcosa ??).


E' un uso strano del verbo, non trovi? Per me, _to cackle about something_ significa ridere di qualcosa (we had a good cackle about his unfortunate trip to Paris). Non vedo però perchè si dovrebbe ridere della civilità moderna.... Forse manca un po' di contesto. Passaporta?


----------



## Danieloid

Mah, anch'io avevo cercato sul dizionario e per _to cackle_ avevo trovato _to laugh in a loud unpleasant way, making short high sounds._
Ma naturalmente ho pensato: se Bald dice che significa cianciare, dev'essere così, sarà un altro significato!


----------



## giacinta

Ciao,

Credo "To cackle" = "squittire" in Italiano.

Giacinta


----------



## Hermocrates

giacinta said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Credo "To cackle" = "squittire" in Italiano.
> 
> Giacinta



Non credo che squittire renda l'idea. Squittire è fare un verso acuto e timido come quello di un topo. Dà un'idea di fragilità e debolezza.

"Cackle" è una risata forte, sincopata e a volte un po' cattiva. 


Rye


----------



## novizio

"Cackle", in AE può anche significare "chiacchiericcio"- conversazione senza sostanza profonda.


----------



## Danieloid

AE, quindi!
Pensavo anche a un altro verbo che mi piace molto: blaterare.
…la "civilizzazione moderna" di cui si blatera tanto.


----------



## Necsus

Forse anche _la tanto schiamazzata_. Ma non mi è chiarissimo il senso:
_Nevertheless, the "super-civilized" people of today are still convinced that war is something secondary, an accidental happening that has nothing to do with thei_ [the or their?]_ CACKLED about "modern civilization",_
se i soggetti sono _super-civilized_, in teoria dovrebbero vedere la civilizzazione come una cosa positiva, quindi l'aggettivo-verbo dovrebbe riflettere questo giudizio, ma sono loro o gli altri che _cackle about modern civilization_? il significato può essere abbastanza diverso...


----------



## Hermocrates

novizio said:


> "Cackle", in AE può anche significare "chiacchiericcio"- conversazione senza sostanza profonda.



Ah! Interessante! 

In effetti così ha molto più senso la frase. Concordo con Danieloid, "cackled-about" diventerebbe "di cui si blatera tanto" in italiano. Mi piace molto anche la proposta di Necsus, "la tanto schiamazzata". 

Forse "la tanto schiamazzata" mi convince di più in questa frase. Voi che dite?

Rye


----------



## stella_maris_74

ryenart said:


> Forse "la tanto schiamazzata" mi convince di più in questa frase. Voi che dite?



Mi lascia un po' perplessa, perché schiamazzare è intransitivo 

dani


----------



## passaporta7

Riciao!
Grazie mille... contestualizzando nel libro in esame sicuramente la traduzione più idonea è
"di cui si blatera tanto" o "la tanto schiamazzata"...
GRAZIE!!!


----------



## Hermocrates

passaporta7 said:


> Riciao!
> Grazie mille... contestualizzando nel libro in esame sicuramente la traduzione più idonea è
> "di cui si blatera tanto" o "la tanto schiamazzata"...
> GRAZIE!!!



"Di cui si blatera tanto" forse è il più corretto dei due, perché come ha fatto notare Dani:



stella_maris_74 said:


> Mi lascia un po' perplessa, perché schiamazzare è *intransitivo*



Rye


----------



## Necsus

ryenart said:


> "Di cui si blatera tanto" forse è il più corretto dei due, perché come ha fatto notare Dani:





stella_maris_74 said:


> Mi lascia un po' perplessa, perché schiamazzare è intransitivo


Ohibò! e dunque? anche _chiacchierare_ è intransitivo, ma questo non impedisce un utilizzo del suo participio passato in forma aggettivale [la tanto _chiacchierata_ civilizzazione], o anche _abusare_ [la tanto abusata civilizzazione].
E' vero che di norma il participio passato con i verbi intransitivi ha valore attivo e con quelli transitivi ha valore passivo, ma direi che nella sua forma aggettivale se ne può svincolare. Comunque questo è forse più tema per Solo Italiano.


----------



## johnny panic

Io però non direi "civilizzazione moderna", ma "civiltà moderna".


----------



## Einstein

johnny panic said:


> Io però non direi "civilizzazione moderna", ma "civiltà moderna".


Esatto!

Poi "cackle" è (credo) il verso delle galline. Qui sono d'accordo con "blaterare".


----------



## london calling

Einstein said:


> Esatto!
> 
> Poi "cackle" è (credo) il verso delle galline. Qui sono d'accordo con "blaterare".


Yes, after reading everyone's posts I checked it up in the dictionary: cackle. (_Blether_-blaterare is also mentioned).


----------



## Necsus

Well, speaking of hens, the most appropriate verbs would be exactly the suggested _schiamazzare_, and _starnazzare_ too, that is another intransitive verb [la tanto starnazzata civilizzazione/civiltà].


----------



## You little ripper!

I think that "their cackled about" here means _something that a big noise, a big deal or a big hoohah is made about._

I personally think that  *schiamazzare* fits better.


----------



## miri

Allora anche "strombazzata"


----------



## wonderment

Necsus said:


> Forse anche _la tanto schiamazzata_. Ma non mi è chiarissimo il senso:
> _Nevertheless, the "super-civilized" people of today are still convinced that war is something secondary, an accidental happening that has nothing to do with thei_ [the or their?]_ CACKLED about "modern civilization",_
> se i soggetti sono _super-civilized_, in teoria dovrebbero vedere la civilizzazione come una cosa positiva, quindi l'aggettivo-verbo dovrebbe riflettere questo giudizio, ma sono loro o gli altri che _cackle about modern civilization_? il significato può essere abbastanza diverso...


Hi there! “their cackled about ‘modern civilization’” is grammatically fine, but sounds odd to me. (Googling yielded no results for “their cackled about”) It would be more natural to write: “their cackle about ‘modern civilization’”. In this case, ‘cackle’ is a noun, and not a verbal adjective. In AE ‘cackle’ can mean meaningless chatter (_chiacchiericcio_, as noted by novizio in post #8), idle yaking, or big hoohah (as Charles suggested). My try: “_il loro chiacchiericcio sulla ‘civiltà moderna’_” (am I close?). The “super civilized” people are the ones doing the cackling, but that’s the perspective of the writer; he thinks their talk about “modern civilization” is nothing but empty chatter since they seem make light of war. In Italian, you also use quotation marks to indicate irony, no? HTH


----------



## You little ripper!

wonderment said:


> Hi there! “their cackled about ‘modern civilization’” is grammatically fine, but sounds odd to me. (Googling yielded no results for “their cackled about”) It would be more natural to write: “their cackle about ‘modern civilization’”.


I agree. Much cackled-about would also sound a lot better.


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Allora anche "strombazzata"


Psst... Miri, l'aveva proposto Danieloid nel post #3... 


wonderment said:


> My try: “_il loro chiacchiericcio sulla ‘civiltà moderna’_” (am I close?). The “super civilized” people are the ones doing the cackling, but that’s the perspective of the writer; he thinks their talk about “modern civilization” is nothing but empty chatter since they seem make light of war. In Italian, you also use quotation marks to indicate irony, no? HTH


In that case (cackle) I think also 'le loro chiacchiere sulla...', or 'il loro gran parlare della...', or even 'il loro riempirsi la bocca con la...' can be good solutions. But I'm not sure it fits with the construction of the sentence, because if I clearly understand, [the war] has nothing to do with their "modern civilization", not with their cackle about it...


----------



## miri

Oops! Grazie mille Necsus!
Scusa Dani!   Plagio involontario!

"Nevertheless, the "super-civilized" people of today are still convinced that war is something secondary, an accidental happening that has nothing to do with their CACKLED about "modern civilization".
*Eh sì, il ragionamento di Necsus fila alla perfezione*. Se traduciamo "Tuttavia, la gente "supercivilizzata" di oggi è ancora convinta che la guerra sia qualcosa di secondario, un evento accidentale che nulla ha a che fare con le loro chiacchiere sulla "civiltà moderna", mettiamo in relazione la guerra con le chiacchiere.
Invece se diciamo:"Tuttavia, la gente "supercivilizzata" di oggi è ancora convinta che la guerra sia qualcosa di secondario, un evento accidentale che nulla ha a che fare con la loro tanto millantata "civiltà moderna" ", mettiamo in evidenza che per i "supecivilizzati" la guerra non ha nulla a che vedere con la civiltà, civiltà che invece l'autore non considera tale, anche se la gente civilizzata se ne vanta tanto. 

Ho anticipato l'ubriacatura di Capodanno?


----------



## wonderment

Necsus said:


> In that case (cackle) I think also 'le loro chiacchiere sulla...', or 'il loro gran parlare della...', or even 'il loro riempirsi la bocca con la...' can be good solutions. But I'm not sure it fits with the construction of the sentence, because if I clearly understand, [the war] has nothing to do with their "modern civilization", not with their cackle about it...


I think the writer intends to call attention to the disconnect between these people’s (presumably) high-minded talk about modern civilization and their actual belief that war is incidental, not simply the disconnect between war and modern civilization. If the latter were the case, he could simply write: _The “super-civilized” people of today are still convinced that war is something secondary, an accidental happening that has nothing to do with "modern civilization". _(or ....w_ith the "modern civilization" that they cackle so much about._)

I think “their CACKLED about” is an error; it should be “their CACKLE about”. 

“their cackle about” makes explicit that the “super-civilized” people he’s criticizing are doing the talking, and for him it’s empty talk because their talk doesn’t mesh with their belief. 

“their cackled about ‘modern civilization’” does not make explicit who’s doing the talking. The possessive pronoun (‘their’) modifies ‘civilization’, not ‘cackled about’. (another example: “their much talked about book”, it’s their book and lots of people are talking about it; and it’s generally understood to mean that it’s _their_ book that _everyone else_ is talking about--same thing with “their cackled about civilization”.) It makes no sense to me to say that lots of people are cackling about modern civilization, and not make explicit who’s doing the cackling when one intends to criticize the cacklers. 



miri said:


> Invece se diciamo:"Tuttavia, la gente "supercivilizzata" di oggi è ancora convinta che la guerra sia qualcosa di secondario, un evento accidentale che nulla ha a che fare con la loro tanto millantata "civiltà moderna" ", mettiamo in evidenza che per i "supecivilizzati" la guerra non ha nulla a che vedere con la civiltà, civiltà che invece l'autore non considera tale, anche se la gente civilizzata se ne vanta tanto.


The problem is that in the English construction the perfect passive participle ('cackled about') does not make explicit that the "civilized people" are doing the cackling, not even if you add 'their' in front of it.


----------



## Necsus

wonderment said:


> I think “their CACKLED about” is an error; it should be “their CACKLE about”.


Well, in that case there would be obviously no point in debating about the best translation for _cackled_...! I suggest we wait for a possible confirmation from passaporta.


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus said:


> Well, in that case there would be obviously no point in debating about the best translation for _cackled_...! I suggest we wait for a possible confirmation from passaporta.


Whether it is "their cackle about" or "their cackled about" makes no difference to the interpretation, Necsus. It's the interpretation of the word "cackle" that makes the difference. I personally believe that it means more than simple chatter. A cackle is a loud noise, so I interpret it as noisy talk (as Websters defines it), to make a big noise about something.


----------



## Necsus

Charles Costante said:


> Whether it is "their cackle about" or "their cackled about" makes no difference to the interpretation, Necsus.


No, secondo me invece l'interpretazione cambia decisamente, Charles, perché come ho detto prima, con _cackle_ sostantivo al posto di _cackled_ participio-aggettivo, il significato diventa che la guerra non ha niente a che fare con le chiacchiere (or whatever) sulla civilization, anziché con la civilization stessa. Non so se in italiano sono riuscito a spiegarmi meglio...


----------



## wonderment

Charles Costante said:


> Whether it is "their cackle about" or "their cackled about" makes no difference to the interpretation, Necsus. It's the interpretation of the word "cackle" that makes the difference. I personally believe that it means more than simple chatter. A cackle is a loud noise, so I interpret it as noisy talk (as Websters defines it), to make a big noise about something.


From dictionary.com: 

cackle (n.): _chatter, idle talk, foolish chatter, noisy talk, silly prattle. _ 

chatter (n.): _purposeless or foolish talk, idle/trivial talk, noisy talk
_
prattle (n.): _babble, idle or meaningless chatter, idle or foolish and irrelevant talk_


----------



## novizio

In my opinion, when one uses the term "cackle", one is injecting an additional descriptor beyond the clear meaning here of "insubstantive converstion". One is adding the dimension of the "sound" of the conversation (hens "cackle").


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus said:


> No, secondo me invece l'interpretazione cambia decisamente, Charles, perché come ho detto prima, con _cackle_ sostantivo al posto di _cackled_ participio-aggettivo, il significato diventa che la guerra non ha niente a che fare con le chiacchiere (or whatever) sulla civilization, anziché con la civilization stessa. Non so se in italiano sono riuscito a spiegarmi meglio...


Necsus, I was referring to the meaning of the words "cackle" and "cackled", not to how they fit into the rest of the sentence. 



wonderment said:


> From dictionary.com:
> 
> cackle (n.): _chatter, idle talk, foolish chatter, noisy talk, silly prattle. _
> 
> chatter (n.): _purposeless or foolish talk, idle/trivial talk, noisy talk_
> 
> prattle (n.): _babble, idle or meaningless chatter, idle or foolish and irrelevant talk_


Wonderment, was there a particular point you were trying to make specifically to me? 




novizio said:


> In my opinion, when one uses the term "cackle", one is injecting an additional descriptor beyond the clear meaning here of "insubstantive converstion". One is adding the dimension of the "sound" of the conversation (hens "cackle").


 And I would go even further and say quite a loud sound.


----------



## wonderment

Charles Costante said:


> Wonderment, was there a particular point you were trying to make specifically to me?


Yes, Charles (to you and the world), the same point made by novizio about the clear meaning of insubstantial talk (so that it’s not _all_ about the noise). Sorry I wasn’t clear. I also agree with his point (and yours) about the added dimension of sound—a noisy sound, the type hens make. But I think that it’s the more figurative aspect of the sound--its strong and emphatic expression, its unpleasantness--that’s being emphasized here rather than the literal volume of the sound, its loudness (though that could also be a part of it). Put another way, were these people literally screaming and hollering about civilization or is it just a figure of speech?


----------



## Einstein

> Put another way, were these people literally screaming and hollering about civilization or is it just a figure of speech?


I'd say it's a figure of speech. The concept is "so-called civilization" or "much talked-about civilisation", but the use of the word "cackle" emphasises the superficial nature of the talk, with more volume than substance. I think that for this reason the precise meaning of "cackle" is not too important in the translation as long as this point is made.


----------



## You little ripper!

wonderment said:


> Yes, Charles (to you and the world), the same point made by novizio about the clear meaning of insubstantial talk (so that it’s not _all_ about the noise). Sorry I wasn’t clear. I also agree with his point (and yours) about the added dimension of sound—a noisy sound, the type hens make. But I think that it’s the more figurative aspect of the sound--its strong and emphatic expression, its unpleasantness--that’s being emphasized here rather than the literal volume of the sound, its loudness (though that could also be a part of it).


I agree with the unpleasant aspect of the word "cackle". The nature of the word "noisy" makes the "noisy talk" definition of the word "cackle" unpleasant. But I don't think the definitions "prattle" and "chatter" given there necessarily do. 


> But I think that it’s the more figurative aspect of the sound--its strong and emphatic expression, its unpleasantness--that’s being emphasized here rather than the literal volume of the sound, its loudness (though that could also be a part of it). Put another way, were these people literally screaming and hollering about civilization or is it just a figure of speech?


I didn't mean literal "noisy talk" and "loudness"; that's obviously not what is meant here. Both "noisy talk" and "loud" also have the figurative meaning of creating a "hoohah" or making a "big deal" about something, which I mentioned in Post 20.


----------

